# best way to dry bubble hash? supposed to bubble?



## blunted1588 (Dec 6, 2008)

ok so did a couple rounds w/ my new bubble bags this week with some shitty trim and such from a past grow. got plenty of hash but isnt it supposed to bubble when you hit it? we were told to put it in the toaster oven at a real low temp, like 150 degrees, until it turns brown.

was this not the right way to dry it? it doesnt seem too chronicy for being 20, 45, and 75 microns. 

is it just cause we didnt use like all sugar leaves n whatnot? i hit a small piece of the cheapest hash they had at this club and it still bubbled like crazy a couple days ago.

so whats the best method for drying and making it the most chronic it can be?


----------



## Xare (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow, somebody told you to heat your hash to dry it 

Next time scoop it outta your bags and put it on the screen that came with the bags.

You can lightly press out most of the water in the screen with a towel.

Then set the hash out on some cardboard to dry. Most of the water will evaporate in a few hours, but it could take a few days for it to dry all the way out.

When I set my hash out to dry I see a large change in color over the first 6 hours. 

Sometimes the hash will stick to the pressing screen, if it does just toss it in the freezer for a min.


Yes you need Close trim or buds for full melt. Fan leaf wont do it.


----------



## DuBB P (Jan 5, 2009)

i've seen people slap it in like almost a plastic rubberish kind of bag and fold it up tight and tape it then wrap that in paper towel more tha a sheet or to and then tape that and soak it in water then put it in a stove or toaster oven and yeah and you roll a rolling pin over it to get it compacted togeather before you put it in the oven


----------



## sUpA nOvA D9 (Jan 5, 2009)

Also your hash won't all be the same color, it will vary in colors from dark brown to a sandy color depending on the grade of the hash.

Xare has the right idea for drying it out.


----------



## doctornamtab (Feb 27, 2013)

Cut it with a gift card on a screen over a piece of cardboard box. Flip it over and cut it again. Do this until the hash stands (does not fall into a gloppy mess). Walk away. When its crumbly its done, depends on your climate, environment, etc. At least a day. Be patient.

DO NOT COOK YOUR HASH! You heat the THC you want to be smoking. Why do that? Be patient.


----------



## zubey91 (Feb 28, 2013)

DuBB P said:


> i've seen people slap it in like almost a plastic rubberish kind of bag and fold it up tight and tape it then wrap that in paper towel more tha a sheet or to and then tape that and soak it in water then put it in a stove or toaster oven and yeah and you roll a rolling pin over it to get it compacted togeather before you put it in the oven



Youre talking about pressed kief


----------

